# Zwei Männer im Kaufhaus...



## BIG 2 (11 März 2011)

Zwei Männer im Kaufhaus stoßen zusammen.
Meint der eine völlig aufgelöst:
"Entschuldige, aber ich bin total durcheinander, ich suche meine Frau!"
Darauf der andere: "Mir geht es auch so, seit 30 Minuten suche ich schon. Wie sieht deine denn aus?"
"Meine hat blonde lange Haare, ist 1,75 m groß, braun gebrannt, vollbusig, schlanke Figur, hat einen superkurzen Mini an, ein weißes enges Top ohne BH und Schuhe mit sehr hohen Absätzen. Und wie sieht deine aus?"
"Scheiß drauf, wir suchen deine."


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2011)

lol


----------

